# Pronunciación de Perot Rocaguinarda



## TheCrociato91

Hola.

¿Alguien me podría decir cómo se pronuncia en catalán *Perot Rocaguinarda*, que sería el nombre del bandolero catalán que inspiró al personaje de *Roque Guinart* del _Quijote_?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Dymn

/pəˈɾɔd ˌrɔkəɣ̞iˈnaɾð̞ə/


----------



## TheCrociato91

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Circunflejo

Dymn said:


> /pəˈɾɔd ˌrɔkəɣ̞iˈnaɾð̞ə/


Perot amb d? No hauría de ser amb t?


----------



## Dymn

No ho sé perquè tots dos són al·lòfons en posició final i amb prou feines ho noto però abans de consonant sonora (com és /r/) se sonoritza la consonant anterior. Per tant en principi hauria de ser una /d/.


----------



## Xiscomx

Circunflejo said:


> Perot amb d? No hauría de ser amb t?


Jo crec que sí. I així ho acredita el DCVB, tant per l'augmentatiu de _pera _com pel llinatge:

*1. PEROT* _m. _
|| *1. *Pera molt grossa, rodonenca, de color verd o groc verdós, que es cull per l'agost o el setembre i madura en casa durant l'hivern (Ribagorça, Maestrat, Mall.). Que al bell perot y la magrana | l'aspre codony los fa costat, Salvà Poes. 80.
|| *2. *Baldufa sense ferro que els al·lots fan ballar a cops de llendera (Manacor).
Fon.: *peɾɔ́t* (occ., val.); *pəɾɔ̞́t* (mall.).
    Sinòn.: || 1, _peramany._
    Etim.: derivat augm. de _pera._

*2. PEROT
1. *Nom propi d'home, derivat intensiu de _Pere; _cast. _Pedrón, Perico. _Perot Ysagre, Somni J. Joan 1479.
|| *2. *Llin. existent a Gir., Sta. Col. de F., St. Miquel de Cladells, Altron, Bellvís, etc.
|| *3. *_m. _*a) *Ninot, figura d'home grotesca (Cast., Cocentaina, Alcoi); cast. _muñeco. _Perot de mitjan quaresma: figura d'home que es posa a la finestra o balcó al matí del dimecres central de la quaresma, i que és el divertiment de la xicalla. Veritat és que ni vostè ni yo som perots de cartó ni tan sols de mitjan quaresma, Guinot Capolls 97.—*b) *Homenet de colzada (Alcoi); cast. _gnomo. _S'esglaià per si se li feia de nit i se li perdia algun perot, Valor Rond. ii, 44.
Fon.: *pəɾɔ́t* (or.); *peɾɔ̞́t* (val.). I també *peɾɔ̞́t *en mallorquí.

Els ressalts en negre i vermell són meus.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Gracias a todos. Yo no tengo ningún conocimiento de catalán; simplemente al estudiar el _Quijote_ me ha entrado curiosidad por saber cómo se pronunciaba ese nombre. Entiendo que la pronunciación del nombre Perot en sí es con /t/ final pero, al seguirle un sustantivo que empieza por consonante sonora, dicha /t/ puede sonorizarse en /d/.


----------



## Dymn

Así es


----------



## merquiades

¿Es [d] o [ð]?


----------



## Dymn

[d]


----------



## ernest_

En mi opinión, hay una desoclusión inaudible de la oclusiva alveolar sorda y al mismo tiempo una sonorización, por tanto [ t̬̚ ]. Aunque alguien que esté usando una pronunciación clara probablemente emplearía un sonido [ t ] normal.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Gracias.


----------

